# Weymouth officer accidentally shoots himself in leg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Weymouth officer accidentally shoots himself in leg *

Updated 37 minute(s) ago 
An on-duty Weymouth police officer accidentally shot himself in the calf Thursday evening, Mayor Sue Kay said.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

WTF now tell me how the hell he(she) did that ??
Really ??


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

that officer won't hear the end of that for some time to come..... hope they have thick skin.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Good thing cops are nice and won't pick on him for the rest of his life.....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

One of the many reasons I prefer a Sig over a striker-fired weapon.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

frank said:


> One of the many reasons I prefer a Sig over a striker-fired weapon.


I got the Sig too, but keeping your finger off of the trigger works wonders as well.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Oops. Blaming the weapon for an accidental discharge is like blaming the pencil for a spelling mistake.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GARDA said:


> Oops. Blaming the weapon for an accidental discharge is like blaming the pencil for a spelling mistake.


99% of these AD's are operator error.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

263FPD said:


> 99% of these AD's are operator error.


Not knowing any of the particulars about this incident I won't comment further about it, however...ironically, in my experience... why is it that most police AD's seem to come from so-called firearms "experts"?!!!

Like myself, most of us whom have handled firearms since we were wee-lads have never had an AD? So what is it? My advice...

If someone you're with on the range or elsewhere, ever claims to be an EXPERT with GUNS, immediately step back a few paces... because if your ears can hear the bullshit coming out of their mouths, I dare say that you may soon be in harm's way.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

It's a very simple rule. If the trigger gets pulled, the firearm will do exactly what it's intended to do.

Glock, sig, revolver, whatever.....

Insert Barney Fife joke here:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

_When the officer went to retrieve the handgun, the cabinet key lodged in the trigger area and when he placed the weapon in his holster, it fired, Kay said._

Anybody else's hands touch the weapon? 'Nuff said...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> When the officer went to retrieve the handgun, the cabinet key lodged in the trigger area and when he placed the weapon in his holster, it fired, Kay said.


What I think happened was that he stored his cruiser keys with his weapon and then did not separate the two. I know many cops that throw their cruiser keys in the gun locker to make sure that they don't forget the gun when going back out after an arrest.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I wonder what hurt more? The bullet entering the calf, or the thought of enduring a career of neverending shit over this incident.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

> I know many cops that throw their cruiser keys in the gun locker to make sure that they don't forget the gun when going back out after an arrest.


I do this as well but we have a large steel number on the keys so it would be damn near impossible to get the keys stuck in the trigger guard.

All the jokes aside (and their will be plenty) I am glad the officer is OK! That is all carry on with the jokes.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Keys or no keys in the trigger well, it sounds like the toothpaste defense...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Ah, fuck it. He fucked up, he lived to talk about it. Other then a scraped bum, his ego will be taking the pounding for years to come. He is physically OK, and that is all that it matters.


----------



## Hater (May 21, 2010)

Well, at least he picked a good time of the year to get some time off


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hater said:


> Well, at least he picked a good time of the year to get some time off


I doubt that a scratch on the ass will equal time off.

Where do you work that a flesh wound would get you 111F? You can't even milk that one.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

#

lol I still love this one


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

article said he was back on duty a couple hours later so thankfully his pride is the only casualty.

although getting shot might might sounds better compared to the endless s**t this guy will endure 

key story isn't too bad. i mean hell , you gotta think of something :shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Years ago, one of our local bad guys was screwing around with his .25
He thought he was a real bad ass until he shot himself square in the middle of his prick.

No one ever took him seriously after that.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

we had an officer claim for years he was shot "in the hood"

turns out..................he shot himself :tounge_smile:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Gil said:


> #
> 
> lol I still love this one


"I am the only one professional enough..." Huge slice of humble pie served:showoff:but he goes for another one:wink_smile:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

There's something to be said for always making sure you have nothing in the holster or trigger area when you reholster. 

There was an incident on the South Shore a few years ago when an individual reholstered while wearing a Northface-type fleece pull over. The drawstring on the side of his waist got stuck in the holster. When he pulled on the drawstring to get it out, his gun went blammo in the holser and created a hole in his leg 40/100" in diameter.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It's the classic "It can't happen to me." attitude that gets us hurt every time.


----------

